# Blah...Acting Class



## Blackcat (Sep 1, 2001)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for problems with stage fright, anxiety, etc. I am a Theater Arts major in college with a emphasis on Cosutme Design. But in order to get all the requirements for the major you have to take a acting class. I have to be in front of people speaking. I can dance in front of people no problem but it is when I have to use my voice it makes me sweat. That is when my tummy will act up. Right now I have my IBS on a tight leash and it feels great. I have a episode about once a month compared to like 2 times a day. I was just wondering if anyone had any suggestions. I suck on pepermint all the time which seems to help, but this is like heavy duty stuff. If any one has any suggestions please let me know!!Thanks


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Hey!! I have one suggestion that might be helpful. There is this relaxation technique that my therapist told me to do when I get anxious when I'm in school and it really has helped me!! You breathe in 3 seconds through the nose and out throught the mouth 3 seconds, thinking in your head "relax". She said to practice breathing first by putting your hand on your belly and as you breathe in, your stomach should expand like a balloon and then deflate of course when you breathe out. I practiced this a little at first and then on the first day of school I used it and the breathing helped calm me down! I hope it works a little for you too.


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

my doc always said to do deep breathing if youre having pain that is if your episodes include pain? wow i admire you i decided my major by seeing what classes i didn't have to do speeches or anything infront of class


----------

